# why does psychiatry exist?



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

corpusaurelius said:


> i'm not a troll.. just making an opinion.
> *
> You can either say "i don't agree, i'm out" or ignore me.*
> 
> ...


Yeah this is a thread you posted and I put my opinion, I didnt happen to support yours, but still expressed my opinion (neat how that works heh). 



> You can either say "i don't agree, i'm out" or ignore me.


No sorry but thats not how it works when you post a thread on an open forum. I can say what ever the fuck I want as long as its with in the guidelines of the forum and the mods. (Your not a mod for your own thread). So your well kinda contradicting yourself there now arent you. Ok well good day.


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

Psychiatry exists to help people with mental disorders, it's as simple as that.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

corpusaurelius said:


> does it matter, when to them most people of the supposed gen x/y generation are mentally ill?


Since a long time ago some illegitimate doctors wanted to sell their Quake practices. They had a documentary explaining the history of it. Legitimately crazy people need to be taught coping skills, and have someone listen to them. Not judge them harshly and told why they are the most disgusting thing on this planet.


----------



## corpusaurelius (Jan 8, 2016)

SensationalCinnamon said:


> Yeah this is a thread you posted and I put my opinion, I didnt happen to support yours, but still expressed my opinion (neat how that works heh).
> 
> 
> No sorry but thats not how it works when you post a thread on an open forum. I can say what ever the fuck I want as long as its with in the guidelines of the forum and the mods. (Your not a mod for your own thread). So your well kinda contradicting yourself there now arent you. Ok well good day.


well no, you're trying to force your view on what is acceptable...which is an opinion..i'm not bothered.


----------



## Liligirl (Jan 16, 2016)

Because humans are hell bent on categorisation and are consumed by their quest for identity.

But, following on from Swede's post above, I have been up close and personal with those who suffer from
personality disorders. Unfortunately for me, the only ones I haven't had a run in with, are the Histrionics.
Unless you have lived it, there is no way you can relate to the horror of an experience such as that.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

corpusaurelius said:


> sorry you had to go through this.
> 
> you had a legitimate case. many others do not, and it's about social control more often than not.


You answered your own question:
"Why does psychiatry exist?" Because of the legitimate cases, is one possible answer
"Why does psychiatry exist?" Because of the need for social control, is another possible answer

"Why do people practice psychiatry?" Because they want to help the legitimate cases, sometimes
"Why do people practice psychiatry?" Because they want to exercise social control over those they find disagreeable, other times


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

SensationalCinnamon said:


> Yeah this is a thread you posted and I put my opinion, I didnt happen to support yours, but still expressed my opinion (neat how that works heh).
> 
> 
> No sorry but thats not how it works when you post a thread on an open forum. I can say what ever the fuck I want as long as its with in the guidelines of the forum and the mods. (Your not a mod for your own thread). So your well kinda contradicting yourself there now arent you. Ok well good day.


You're one of my favorite people on PerC


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

we gave the psychopathic crazy people a faux profession so that way we could identify them and steer clear away...


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

corpusaurelius said:


> well no, you're trying to force your view on what is acceptable...which is an opinion..i'm not bothered.


You sure do post a lot for someone who isn't bothered.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Gossip Goat said:


> Because some people have chemical imbalances (among other things) that can be treated by a trained physician?





koalaroo said:


> Oh lord. One of these again.


I think this is the same guy who just got banned for repeal of women's suffrage and reinstitution of slavery.

The spam fingerprint is identical.

Any takers on that ?!


----------



## corpusaurelius (Jan 8, 2016)

Kerik_S said:


> You sure do post a lot for someone who isn't bothered.


yes, i do, don't i?


----------



## corpusaurelius (Jan 8, 2016)

Kerik_S said:


> You answered your own question:
> "Why does psychiatry exist?" Because of the legitimate cases, is one possible answer
> "Why does psychiatry exist?" Because of the need for social control, is another possible answer
> 
> ...


Because you take delight in telling other people how to behave...haha..not normal behaviour for anybody. especially a man like yourself.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

corpusaurelius said:


> Because you take delight in telling other people how to behave...haha..not normal behaviour for anybody. especially a man like yourself.


You seem to take any form of disagreement or any alternative take on your opinion as a personal affront. How does anyone ever get to talk to you, unless they completely agree with you?

You take delight in policing the opinions of others by shutting out anyone who thinks differently.

How are you any different than what you're accusing others of?


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

@corpusaurelius

Literally not one person here said you couldn't share your opinion. So, why did you bring it up? 

It is just people disagreeing. Disagree does not equal oppression or suppression. 

I also don't understand how an entire profession of people could be full of dark and evil motives. Like, some guy off the street thinks, "I want to be a psychiatrist" and the only possible reason he could have for that is to screw with people and lie? I can't grasp it. 

Psychiatry is flawed. Like normal doctors, they tend to over-prescribe and might also tend to over-diagnose, but they have to have a PhD for a reason. What they do is serious business. A person close to me has bipolar and went to psychologists for years and they either failed to diagnose her or diagnosed her in the worst possible ways, with ADHD or bought into one of her manias and told her to burn all her bridges and go live her life in the way she wanted. The results of that were devastating. Finally, she got checked into a psychiatric hospital and in front of a competent psychiatrist and he was fooled by nothing, and had her diagnosed bipolar and put her on a carefully monitored Lithium dose.... along with other drugs to help offset the varying changes in her state. This doctor literally saved her life. She might as well have been a patient with a gunshot wound being wheeled into a surgeon. Had he not diagnosed her and medicated her, it is very likely she'd have first wrecked her own life, wrecked her own health, and eventually gotten so out of control and insane that she'd have killed herself or just eventually have been one of those people that live on the streets that once had a life and friends and a mind, but now have nothing and can't even comprehend it. 

That is why psychiatrists do. They are doctors... and there are good ones and there are bad ones, but all of them save lives or at least try to make the sick become well.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Don't oppress the OP. Either agree or ignore.


----------



## corpusaurelius (Jan 8, 2016)

Kerik_S said:


> You seem to take any form of disagreement or any alternative take on your opinion as a personal affront. How does anyone ever get to talk to you, unless they completely agree with you?
> 
> You take delight in policing the opinions of others by shutting out anyone who thinks differently.
> 
> How are you any different than what you're accusing others of?


because you seemingly get decide to say who has the right to say stuff. i just amused why/how what i say offends you so deeply.


----------



## corpusaurelius (Jan 8, 2016)

Kerik_S said:


> Don't oppress the OP. Either agree or ignore.


haha...i don't share your morals. i don't need to. but then if you believe "oppression is good" then good for you...


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

corpusaurelius said:


> because you seemingly get decide to say who has the right to say stuff. i just amused why/how what i say offends you so deeply.


You're choosing to interpret my posts that way.

I literally gave four opposing opinions and qualified them all with "in one _possible_" scenario and words like "sometimes" and "other times".

If your opinions are so weak that they can't stand up to possibilities without you getting defensive, then of course you're going to react like a fearful child


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

You spend a lot of time talking about asserting yourself and very little time actually challenging yourself.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Is OP trolling or do people like this actually exist?


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

corpusaurelius said:


> possibly, you have a condition...i don't. i'm normal and don't have this...What is Asperger's Syndrome? Symptoms, tests, Causes, Treatments


Wow, the irony in this post is staggering....

You claim that people are over-diagnosed, then you 'diagnose' another PerC member (who has a way better grip on this situation that you do, I might add) based on a few posts...

Plus, you point out that you are "normal". I am still thinking that there is something deeper behind this post; possibly that you or someone you love have gotten diagnosed with a disorder and you are in denial.


----------



## corpusaurelius (Jan 8, 2016)

Swede said:


> Wow, the irony in this post is staggering....
> 
> You claim that people are over-diagnosed, then you 'diagnose' another PerC member (who has a way better grip on this situation that you do, I might add) based on a few posts...
> 
> Plus, you point out that you are "normal". I am still thinking that there is something deeper behind this post; possibly that you or someone you love have gotten diagnosed with a disorder and you are in denial.


no, since it's pretty obvious since it's rooted in his insistence i "accept" his points. and that i don't know who he is, and expects me to welcome him...no.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

corpusaurelius said:


> no, since it's pretty obvious since it's rooted in his insistence i "accept" his points. and that i don't know who he is, and expects me to welcome him...no.


I can, however, attest (as someone with ASS, of which Asperger's is a subtype) to that someone with ASS _can_ disagree respectfully with you, want you to accept this disagreement, and stop getting their knickers in a twist over it. I myself do think you are acting strangely. Wanting to be able to have a normal discussion on an internet forum is not an unusual desire for Autists and Neurotypicals alike. The posts of the person you are quoting do not point towards Autism, but they do not point away from it either.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

corpusaurelius said:


> because you seem to have some rank in your mind as to who can or cannot post what. there's no rule asserting this as a rule or fact..


Despite me saying the opposite.

And despite the fact that you're choosing to see it this way.

　


corpusaurelius said:


> and you don't seem to get how to communicate with others.


As indicated by all the thanks I'm getting even from people who haven't been as assertive with you as I've been.

　


corpusaurelius said:


> i don't know who you are, yet i'm expected to converse with you like i do my father...hahaha...


No one said you had to converse with me or anyone else.

Stand by your choices.

　


corpusaurelius said:


> the fact you're a rude person means you're excluded for good from any good discourse from me....


This sounds a lot like what you accused me of: Putting people into a rank ("rude") and using that to dismiss them ("excluded for good").

Also, you've never had good discourse in this thread, so I don't know what you're excluding me from.

　


corpusaurelius said:


> possibly, you have a condition...i don't. i'm normal and don't have this...What is Asperger's Syndrome? Symptoms, tests, Causes, Treatments


Wow. Really? In a thread predicated on how people are overdiagnosed, you're diagnosing me with the _singlemost Armchair-Psychology Overdiagnosed Thing On The Entire Internet._

You also broke the rules and I hope to God you get banned from this forum as you have nothing useful to contribute thusfar. Reported.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

corpusaurelius said:


> no, since it's pretty obvious since it's rooted in his insistence i "accept" his points. and that i don't know who he is, and expects me to welcome him...no.


No one used the word "accept" in regards to my post.

EDIT: Except for you.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

OMG. You can't possibly be Generation Y.

What have you been spending your time learning: How to hate your father and think everyone is attacking you because of that bad experience?


----------



## corpusaurelius (Jan 8, 2016)

Kerik_S said:


> OMG. You can't possibly be Generation Y.
> 
> What have you been spending your time learning: How to hate your father and think everyone is attacking you because of that bad experience?


i don't understand. i never mentioned Gen Y. in all groups, people vary..duuh. but it's obvious I must take your umbrage in posting here... no adult really does that, but that is fine..


----------



## corpusaurelius (Jan 8, 2016)

Kerik_S said:


> Despite me saying the opposite.
> 
> And despite the fact that you're choosing to see it this way.
> 
> ...


haha...well considering you have been rude initially, what do you expect? sorry, most adults don't demand the world is good to them.


----------



## corpusaurelius (Jan 8, 2016)

Stultum said:


> I can, however, attest (as someone with ASS, of which Asperger's is a subtype) to that someone with ASS _can_ disagree respectfully with you, want you to accept this disagreement, and stop getting their knickers in a twist over it. I myself do think you are acting strangely. Wanting to be able to have a normal discussion on an internet forum is not an unusual desire for Autists and Neurotypicals alike. The posts of the person you are quoting do not point towards Autism, but they do not point away from it either.


they do if he "demands" i converse with him, or that for some magic/spiritual reason my views are "not as valid" here.


----------



## corpusaurelius (Jan 8, 2016)

Stultum said:


> I can, however, attest (as someone with ASS, of which Asperger's is a subtype) to that someone with ASS _can_ disagree respectfully with you, want you to accept this disagreement, and stop getting their knickers in a twist over it. I myself do think you are acting strangely. Wanting to be able to have a normal discussion on an internet forum is not an unusual desire for Autists and Neurotypicals alike. The posts of the person you are quoting do not point towards Autism, but they do not point away from it either.


i disagree. you are just as rude as he is, namely since there are others who post "naive" questions, and you both scold me for doing so.....whether you have some agenda, or only those whom you like can post here or whom you consider friends, then fine..


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

corpusaurelius said:


> i disagree. you are just as rude as he is, namely since there are others who post "naive" questions, and you both scold me for doing so.....whether you have some agenda, or only those whom you like can post here or whom you consider friends, then fine..


Nobody said you can't post here. I said your posts contribute nothing, but you're still allowed to post them.

You seriously sound like a troll or someone who hasn't seen very much life.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Your posts make me seriously lose faith in humanity, dude


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

^_^,v


----------



## noaydi (Feb 18, 2011)

Peace and love :blushed:

OP POV is somewhat valid in some context if you look at it in a certain way in a given time roud:


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Just because it's been screwed up by greedy money hungry bullshit and the lack of spine to say "your life choices are causing you this problem and you need to do this and this if you want it to go away" rather than "here's a magic pill you don't need, aka my paycheck" doesn't mean there's not some authentic validity to psychiatry.


----------



## noaydi (Feb 18, 2011)

psychiatry = premise of neuroscience


----------

